# Hopper w/Sling Program transfer to EHD



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

OK, i am getting new Hopper 3 today and want to transfer programs to EHD to put on new Hopper.

I can copy MOST of the programming, but the programs recorded in the past 48 hours (all PTAT) they do not show up as an option to transfer.

I have went into PTAT folder and saved the series and still nothing. All PTAT programming recorded earlier will transfer.

Am i missing something here?

Any help is appreciated.

Bo


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

You either have to turn PTAT off or change the number of save days to a lower number to transfer PTAT programs.


----------



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well i just tried this and it did not work.

Thanks for trying. 

Bo


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Did you reboot the receiver?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tech left the receiver so we could watch the last couple of recordings.

Now i do not see an option to transfer the EHD to the DVR.

I guess i will figure it out sooner or later.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

PTAT recordings cannot be moved to the external drive until all of the following:

1. You select to "save" those recordings.
2. The number of days before "expiration" has passed, and the nightly update/reboot has occurred.

So... IF you have NCIS (for example) on Tuesday, and you have your PTAT set for 7 days before expiration... then you have to save that recording, and wait until the following Wednesday night's reboot has occurred before that recording will be saved and separate from the PTAT completely, and then you could move it to the archive.

As suggested, you can lower that setting (days before expiration) but you'll have to reboot the receiver and you still might have to wait 1 more 24 hour period before it will expire, depending on circumstances.

Basically, the PTAT recordings do not exist as discrete individual recordings until you save them AND the expiration period has passed. Up and until then, they exist as a network "block" of recording for that night.


----------



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info, all is good.


----------



## eddieopus (Apr 11, 2007)

Goodwrnch03 said:


> Tech left the receiver so we could watch the last couple of recordings.
> 
> Now i do not see an option to transfer the EHD to the DVR.
> 
> ...


as of right now there is no way to transfer the recording back to the hopper 3. I really think this is not ready for prime time and we are paying to be beta testers


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Goodwrnch03 said:


> Tech left the receiver so we could watch the last couple of recordings.
> 
> Now i do not see an option to transfer the EHD to the DVR.
> 
> ...


Its easy to transfer from EHD to the H3.
Press DVR, select sources, select the correct EHD, press options, press 2 manage recordings, choose the recordings you want to transfer or 7 to select all, press 6 transfer to Hopper.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

n0qcu said:


> Its easy to transfer from EHD to the H3.
> Press DVR, select sources, select the correct EHD, press options, press 2 manage recordings, choose the recordings you want to transfer or 7 to select all, press 6 transfer to Hopper.


Thanks just the info just what I was looking for. Now anyone know how to get rid of the banner at bottom of guide. I've found out how to edit the content,but no way to huide completely


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

63thk said:


> Thanks just the info just what I was looking for. Now anyone know how to get rid of the banner at bottom of guide. I've found out how to edit the content,but no way to huide completely


you must open new topic/thread - the your last question was offtopic


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Watch out its the topic cops!! Run!!!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I just went through the same thing. During my install, the tech discovered a menu option to transfer all recordings from the old Hopper directly to a new Hopper 3 by connecting them via an Ethernet cable to the 2nd port. This was at the very end of the install and he already had the old Hopper on his truck and I had moved pretty much everything I wanted to save to an EHD anyway, so we didn't check whether the PTAT would move too, but now I'm wishing we did. 

After restoring some programming from the EHD to the new Hopper 3 we sat down to watch an episode of Limitless. When I started it, it wasn't Limitless at all, but Blindspot! We checked all three, and they were all Blindspot. The same episode (ep. 12), too! So then we went to the Blindspot recordings. The first two of those were OK (eps 6 and 7), but everything after that turned to ep 12 as well. Those are as far as I got. I sure hope every recording I carefully saved and transferred doesn't turn out to be another copy of Blindspot ep. 12.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> After restoring some programming from the EHD to the new Hopper 3 we sat down to watch an episode of Limitless. When I started it, it wasn't Limitless at all, but Blindspot! We checked all three, and they were all Blindspot. The same episode (ep. 12), too! So then we went to the Blindspot recordings. The first two of those were OK (eps 6 and 7), but everything after that turned to ep 12 as well. Those are as far as I got. I sure hope every recording I carefully saved and transferred doesn't turn out to be another copy of Blindspot ep. 12.


So I come home and look at the box again, and everything is in its proper place. Weird.


----------



## Banditgeneral4 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a Hopper with Sling and just received my replacement. My new DVR is also a sling. I’ve read that you can transfer programs with Ethernet. I am wondering can you still record while this is going on?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Banditgeneral4 said:


> I have a Hopper with Sling and just received my replacement. My new DVR is also a sling. I've read that you can transfer programs with Ethernet. I am wondering can you still record while this is going on?


try and tell us;
worst case the DVR will block such transfer, perhaps it will do the transfer but at slow speed


----------



## Banditgeneral4 (Sep 17, 2015)

P Smith said:


> try and tell us;
> worst case the DVR will block such transfer, perhaps it will do the transfer but at slow speed


Turns out it does work. Activated new reciever, set timers (by hand because new dvr wouldn't read my remote). Then I linked them together with an ethernet cable and transfered while stuff recorded on new one. Only took three days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Banditgeneral4 said:


> Turns out it does work. Activated new reciever, set timers (by hand because new dvr wouldn't read my remote). *Then I linked them together with an ethernet cable* and transfered while stuff recorded on new one. Only took three days.


Oh, interesting... was it crossover cable or you did connect both DVRs to a Ethernet switch ?


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Oh, interesting... was it crossover cable or you did connect both DVRs to a Ethernet switch ?


Probably a cross-over. I have 2 Hopper/w Sling and they don 't see each other thru a switch at least to do the transfer.


----------

